# Cross Solver/Practice Tool?



## Tabe (Jun 8, 2017)

Is there a tool that will generate scrambles and then generate an optimal solve for *just* the cross? Something to help train/practice on being optimal and test myself?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 8, 2017)

Tabe said:


> Is there a tool that will generate scrambles and then generate an optimal solve for *just* the cross? Something to help train/practice on being optimal and test myself?



www.cstimer.net

Tools / Solve Cross, where the EC option will give all six optimal x-Crosses.

Alternate, superior option:

http://net13.net/Cube/Cross/

This is a Cross trainer with 8 difficulty levels. It's super helpful.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 8, 2017)

Those are exactly what I'm looking for.

Is there a way to make that second display the actual solution?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 8, 2017)

Not that I know of  

Keep in mind the cross trainer is always going to be for White. If you are Color Neutral I suggest you scramble the cube 8j a random orientation without looking at it, so you'll have to guess during inspection which color has the 1~8 move cross.


----------



## tinmanic (Aug 11, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Alternate, superior option:
> 
> http://net13.net/Cube/Cross/



This link appears to be dead. Anyone know if it's moved or know of a replacement?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 12, 2018)

Here is a good replacement: https://christianvaughngames.com/C2F2L/#


----------



## Thomas Henrissat (Aug 12, 2018)

Hey, Twisty Timer for Android gives you the optimal cross on every face, just click on "Hint" above the scramble.
It's also an amazing timer, with OLL and PLL reference !


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 12, 2018)

I use Twisty Timer a lot. So far I really like it, it does everything I want it to do, except allow me to access it from my PC. But hey, can't win 'em all.


----------



## Thomas Henrissat (Aug 12, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> I use Twisty Timer a lot. So far I really like it, it does everything I want it to do, except allow me to access it from my PC. But hey, can't win 'em all.



I would be so great to have a web version !


----------



## tinmanic (Aug 12, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Here is a good replacement: https://christianvaughngames.com/C2F2L/#



Thanks Aerma! Perfect. (It took me a little reading to realize I had to hold the cube with white on top and green in front before scrambling.)


----------



## Myatt (Oct 5, 2019)

Bah, it looks like christianvaughngames.com is down right now. It gave you the option to generate a scramble that is a specific number of moves away from being solved. So if you were just starting out, you could start with a cross that is 3 moves away from being solved (or 1-move if you really wanted to, lol). It was fantastic, because it let you go at your own pace. Anyway, below are some instructions on how use something exactly like it, but with wayyyy crappier user interface. I'll make it as copy-paste-friendly as possible.

Go to this link:
https://npm.runkit.com/rubiks-cross-trainer

There is a box on the left that has something like this in it:

```
var rubiksCrossTrainer = require("rubiks-cross-trainer")
```

On the line below it, paste in the following code:

```
// Scramble cross side down
var numberOfMovesToSolve = 1; // <= change this
console.log(rubiksCrossTrainer.default(numberOfMovesToSolve));
```

Change the *numberOfMovesToSolve* to the number of moves away from being solved that you want the scramble to generate. It can be a number 1 - 8. I suggest leaving it at one if this is the first time you've used it so that you can verify that it works. Then hit the green "run" button in the lower right hand corner. Viola! Below the box, you should get a scramble (scramble cross side DOWN). Annoying, but definitely worth the tiny bit of effort. Enjoy!


----------



## paul.edmondson.magician (Mar 17, 2020)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> www.cstimer.net
> 
> Tools / Solve Cross, where the EC option will give all six optimal x-Crosses.
> 
> ...


I can't seem to find the EC option to show the x cross solutions. Can you help please? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## qwr (May 19, 2020)

Is there a way to get cstimer to show optimal number of moves without spoiling the solution so I can practice?

I think the rule of thumb is 8 moves or less. Does anyone know the distribution of optimal move count for (white) cross?


----------



## ProStar (May 19, 2020)

qwr said:


> Is there a way to get cstimer to show optimal number of moves without spoiling the solution so I can practice?



No.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

qwr said:


> Is there a way to get cstimer to show optimal number of moves without spoiling the solution so I can practice?
> 
> I think the rule of thumb is 8 moves or less. Does anyone know the distribution of optimal move count for (white) cross?


If you do your cross first and compare it to csTimer then you should get an idea of your efficiency.
As long as its sub 8 you should be fine although I think the avg is somewhere around 6


----------



## AdelCube (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi, you can find here (www.rubikstrainer.com) also a new webapp that includes a cross scrambler. I've modified a bit Cvaughn and net13 initial projects. Hope it helps!


----------



## Alexander (Jan 15, 2021)

here you can find also a cross trainer https://apajoooms.wixsite.com/speedcubing/post/cross-trainer


----------



## MM42 (Jul 23, 2021)

Alexander said:


> here you can find also a cross trainer https://apajoooms.wixsite.com/speedcubing/post/cross-trainer


Awesome, thanks for that resource.

I tried to contribute as well, and converted the source file to HTML, where each link opens the example on alg.cubing.net. Basically, it's the same resource, but now you can visualize the cube too. Here it's the HTML file, just open it in your browser (you can choose the file with white or yellow on top, to solve the cross).


----------

